# Winter's late arrival



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

This is the warmest November 30th I recall in my many years. We have always lived in southern WI until 9 years ago when we moved to northern WI. It is 30 some degrees here right now, no snow, and only a bit "chilly" considering the mild weather we have been having. 

Our first year beekeeping, how do you think the wonky weather will affect your bees this year??


----------



## CurtBoswell (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm planning on getting bees this upcoming Spring. But in Virginia it's been in the 60s and 70s throughout Novemeber.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I my self do not care for this above normal weather for my bees. I have found they seem to be more active and when above 45F little wind they are out flying looking for some thing to get nectar and pollen from and there is nothing. In turn they seem to use more food and then run out sooner. 
I have learned to keep food on them when it is like that. Usually a fondant.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The weatherman here says it is due to El Nino, and that this winter will be warmer and have more precipitation than last year.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I've actually seen some coming in with pollen this week. I don't know where they're getting it, but I guess I can't argue! I have given them all food though. Just to be sure.


----------

